# Elektrische Kleinantriebe und CE-Kennzeichnung



## ostermann (16 Juni 2014)

Es gibt Kunden, die verlangen für alle elektrischen Komponenten CE-Zertifikate. Bei elektrischen Kleinantrieben bekommt man die aber z.T. garnicht. Selbst große namenhafte Hersteller winden sich da. Teilweise gibt es innerhalb einer Firma eine Produktlinie mit CE, eine andere ohne. Unterschied ist oft nur eine Erdungsschraube am Motorgehäuse, IP-Schutz oder nicht oder (Vermutung von mir) der zulässige Spannungsbereich (der bei vielen Antrieben aber gar nicht explizit angegeben wird).

Das ein Servomotor eine CE-Kennzeichung benötigt ist scheinbar  selbstverständlich, auch wenn er ohne Umrichter nicht nutzbar ist. So lange es um Antriebe geht, die an Netzgespeisten  Umrichtern hängen ist das auch kein Problem, da liefern alle auf Anfrage entsprechende Konformitätsbescheinigungen.

Aber wie sieht das bei  elektrischen Kleinantrieben (DC, BLDC, Schrittmotoren) aus, die mit  Spannungen betrieben werden, bei denen die Niederspannungsrichtlinie  noch nicht anwendbar ist (<50V AC oder <75VDC)? Gibt es da eine belastbare rechtliche Grundlage, warum für diese Antriebsklasse keine CE erforderlich sein sollte? Oder andersrum, warum auch hier CE anwendbar sein muss? Die Tatsache, dass die Niederspannungsrichtlinie nicht greift ist alleine kein Argument. Dann dürften die meisten SPS-Komponenten auch kein CE-Zeichen tragen. Die EMV-Richtlinien müssen ja z.B. immer eingehalten werden.

Wie wird das bei euch im Unternehmen gehandhabt? Oder sind die Hersteller-Dokumente kein großes Thema, so lange ein großer Name draufsteht?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Andreas Koenig (18 Juni 2014)

in solchen Fällen ist es meist hilfreich einerseits generell Unterstützung anzubieten, andererseits aber mit konkreten "Paragraphen"  darauf hinzuweisen dass man sich natürlich strikt an die Rechtsnormen hält, konkret hier des Abs. 1 Kap. 1 der Richtlinie "50 bis 1000V" = unter 50 V nix Niederspannungsrichtllinie == nix CE / aussser ggf. nach anderen Richtlinien wie bei Inverkehrbringen von Sicherheitsbauteilen. 
Gruss Andreas


----------



## RH1973 (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Die CE-Kennzeichnung eines Niederspannungsgeräts ist ein Hinweis dafür, dass es die anzuwendenden harmonisierten Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt und damit innerhalb des Europäischen Wirtschaftsraumes verkauft werden darf. Die Richtlinie legt fest, dass Niederspannungsgeräte „bei einer ordnungsgemäßen Installation und Wartung sowie einer bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung“ die Sicherheit von Menschen und Nutztieren sowie die Erhaltung von Sachwerten nicht gefährden dürfen.
Die dafür ab Juli 2014 gültige Norm DIN EN61439 
schreibt dafür verschiedene Test vor wie ein >10kA Kurzschlussfestigkeit Nachweis durch zerstörende Prüfung. Da diese Prüfungen sehr Kostenintensiv sind, wägen einige Hersteller von Komponenten dies sehr genau ab. Man kann auch keine Herleitung treffen wie "alle Komponente die ich verbaue tragen ein CE-Zeichen, also ist meine Anlage auch CE-Konform".
Von daher bitte große Vorsicht bei einer CE-Bestätigung von Anlagen zu Kunden und ein genaues Abwägen welche Normen man anwendet um diese zu zertifizieren.


winke winke


----------



## ostermann (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo Andreas,



Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> in solchen Fällen ist es meist hilfreich einerseits generell Unterstützung anzubieten, andererseits aber mit konkreten "Paragraphen"  darauf hinzuweisen dass man sich natürlich strikt an die Rechtsnormen hält, konkret hier des Abs. 1 Kap. 1 der Richtlinie "50 bis 1000V" = unter 50 V nix Niederspannungsrichtllinie == nix CE / aussser ggf. nach anderen Richtlinien wie bei Inverkehrbringen von Sicherheitsbauteilen.



Das Problem ist doch, nur weil _eine_ Richtlinie nicht anwendbar ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das keine Konformität bescheinigt werden muss. Neben der Niederspannungsrichtlinie gibt es ja z.B. noch die EMV-Richtlinie, die eigentlich bei _allen_ elektrischen Teilen greift, außer bei einzelnen Bauteilen. Wann ist also ein Motor eine Komponente und wann nur ein (passives) Bauteil? Ein DC-Motor wird ein anderes Störverhalten haben also ein Schrittmotor. Bei einem Schrittmotor würde ich noch am ehesten von einem passiven Teil ausgehen. Aber auch der hat rotierende Teile und ist somit potentiell gefährlich. Noch schwieriger ist es bei BLDC-Motoren, die neben der Wicklung noch Sensorik (Hallsensoren, Encoder) und ggf. eine Bremse enthalten. Wo soll man hier die Grenze ziehen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## ostermann (19 Juni 2014)

Hallo RH,



RH1973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die CE-Kennzeichnung eines Niederspannungsgeräts ist ein Hinweis dafür, dass es die anzuwendenden harmonisierten Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt und damit innerhalb des Europäischen Wirtschaftsraumes verkauft werden darf. Die Richtlinie legt fest, dass Niederspannungsgeräte „bei einer ordnungsgemäßen Installation und Wartung sowie einer bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung“ die Sicherheit von Menschen und Nutztieren sowie die Erhaltung von Sachwerten nicht gefährden dürfen.



Das ist mir alles grundsätzlich bekannt. Hier geht es aber um Detailfragen. Nämlich zu den Bereichen, in denen die Niederspannungsrichtlinie _nicht_ anwendbar ist, und ggf. trotzem eine Konformitätsbescheinigung erforderlich ist.



> Die dafür ab Juli 2014 gültige Norm DIN EN61439 schreibt dafür verschiedene Test vor wie ein >10kA Kurzschlussfestigkeit Nachweis durch zerstörende Prüfung. Da diese Prüfungen sehr Kostenintensiv sind, wägen einige Hersteller von Komponenten dies sehr genau ab.



Und genau hier irrst du dich, vielleicht verstehe ich deine Aussage aber auch anders als du sie gemeint hast. Ein Hersteller kann sich nicht aussuchen, ob er Konformität bescheinigt oder nicht. Wenn eine Richtlinie anwendbar ist, _muss_ er sich an die einschlägigen Normen halten. Es mag allerdings eine Grauzone geben, wo man darüber streiten kann, ob eine Richtlinie anwendbar ist. Genau deswegen meine Frage: Wann ist die EMV-Richtlinie auf Motoren anzuwenden, und wann nicht?

Es geht mir übrigens auch nicht darum, dass ich selbst für ein Gesamtgewerk eine Bescheinigung erstellen müsste. Es geht nur darum, wann ein Motorhersteller für einen Motor eine CE-Kennzeichnung vornehmen muss und wann nicht. Weil ich diese Informationen dann natürlich auch meinen Kunden zur Verfügung stellen muss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## hovonlo (24 Juni 2014)

Zur Detailfrage:
Die Heransgehensweise ist genau anders herum: Es ist zuerst zu klären  unter  welche Richtlinien ein Betriebsmittel fällt und dann sind alle   zutreffenden Richtlinien einzuhalten. Der Nachweis der Einhaltung einer  Richtlinie sollte möglichst über die Anwendung der entsprechenden  harmonisierten Normen erfolgen - muss aber nicht, das ist aber fast  nicht zu handeln.
In manchen Fällen werden durch eine Richtlinie andere automatisch mit eingeschlossen, Ausschlüsse gibt's nie.

Die Grauzone ist so klein, dass jedwede Spekulation darüber unsinnig   ist. Also mir fällt auf Anhieb praktisch kein elektrisches Gerät ein,   auf das die EMV-Richtlinie nicht anwendbar wäre (Ausnahme Kabel,   Stecker, elktromechanische Schalter für seltene Betätigung [wie z.B.   Lichtschalter]). Wenn ein elektrisches Gerät im Betrieb zu erwartende   EM-Störungen erzeugt oder durch Störungen von außen beeinflußt werden   kann, dann fällt es unter die Richtlinie. Es hilft nicht zu versuchen,  irgendwelche Schlupflöcher in den Richtlinien nutzen zu wollen, im Falle  einer Überprüfung werden die Richtlinien im Sinne der ihnen  zugrundeliegenden Idee interpretiert.

Das Erfordernis eine Richtlinie einzuhalten hat nicht unbedingt zwingend  eine Kennzeichnungspflicht zur Folge.
Bei  elektrischen Motoren kann es  sich im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie um  eine unvollständige Maschine  handeln. Für diese ist dann zwar keine  CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich,  aber als entsprechender "Ersatz" muss  eine Einbauerklärung seitens des Motorenherstellers vorliegen -  abgesehen vom  Picherl läuft's dokumentarisch letztlich auf das selbe  hinaus.

Also ich würde bei einem elektrischen Motor immer die  EMV-Richtlinie, in Abhängigkeit von der Spannung auch die  Niederspannungsrichtlinie und letztlich (abhängig vom mechanischen  Gefährdungspotential) auch die Maschinenrichtlinie in Anwendung bringen. Was auch immer greift ist die RoHS-Richtlinie.

Die Richtlinien und Listen der anwendbaren harmonisierten Normen gibt's hier: http://www.newapproach.org/Directives/DirectiveList.asp


----------



## snake_1842 (25 Juni 2014)

Formell gehören auch ortsfeste Anlagen nicht zum Komformitätsbewertungsverfahren der EMV-Richtlinie. Die Richtline fordert nur das Schutzziele eingehalten werden (ohne zwingende Nachweis von Messungen) und das diese dokumentiert werden.


----------



## ostermann (25 Juni 2014)

Wir reden hier aber nicht von ortsfesten Anlagen, sondern von einzelnen Antrieben...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## ostermann (25 Juni 2014)

Hallo Hovonlo,



hovonlo schrieb:


> Das Erfordernis eine Richtlinie einzuhalten hat nicht unbedingt zwingend  eine Kennzeichnungspflicht zur Folge.
> Bei  elektrischen Motoren kann es  sich im Sinne der Maschinenrichtlinie um  eine unvollständige Maschine  handeln. Für diese ist dann zwar keine  CE-Kennzeichnung erforderlich,  aber als entsprechender "Ersatz" muss  eine Einbauerklärung seitens des Motorenherstellers vorliegen -  abgesehen vom  Picherl läuft's dokumentarisch letztlich auf das selbe  hinaus.
> 
> Also ich würde bei einem elektrischen Motor immer die  EMV-Richtlinie, in Abhängigkeit von der Spannung auch die  Niederspannungsrichtlinie und letztlich (abhängig vom mechanischen  Gefährdungspotential) auch die Maschinenrichtlinie in Anwendung bringen. Was auch immer greift ist die RoHS-Richtlinie.



Danke, so ist im Prinzip auch mein Verständnis. Da für "große" Servomotoren eine Kennzeichnungspflicht besteht, für Kleinmotoren aber in der Praxis keine Kennzeichnung erfolgt, sehe ich nach wie vor eine Abweichung zwischen meinem theoretischen Verständnis und der praktischen Umsetzung. Offensichtlich entscheidet die Anwendbarkeit der Niederspannungsrichtlinie über die Frage ob eine Kennzeichnung erfolgt oder nicht. Das steht aber in einem Widerspruch zu anderen Produktklassen (z.B. PLC-Komponenten). Wirklich schlauer bin ich also immer noch nicht. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## schreiter (8 März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich weiß, dass das dieser Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, hoffe aber dennoch eine Antwort zu erhalten.  Ich stehe momentan vor genau der gleichen Frage und wollte nur mal wissen, ob ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, dann fallen z.B: Elektromotoren mit <50V AC oder <75VDC definitiv *nicht* unter die *Niederspannungsrichtlinie*aber es sind die EMV und die RoHS anzuwenden.

Richtig? 

Heißt, ich stelle eine Konformitätserklärung nach  EMV & RoHS aus?

Und was ist dann mit so Dingen wie IP-Schutz?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (1 März 2022)

So ist es.
Mit Kleinspannung betriebene Produkte fallen nicht unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie.
Ausnahme sind Funkprodukte, bei denen die Normen der Niederspannungsrichtlinie ohne Spannungsgrenze zu berücksichtigen- und in der Konformitätserklärung unter der RED-RL anzugeben sind (die N-RL wird also dazu nicht gelistet).
Die Normen der N-RL bleiben über das Produkthaftungsgesetz aber als "Stand der Technik" wirksam, es wird aber eben ekine Konformität dazu deklariert.

Wenn der Motor als Produkt deklariert wird - was ein Motor ohne Steuerung nicht automatisch ist, aber oft "gemacht" wird - ist die RoHS-RL konformitätspflichtig.
Ob EMV dazukommt, hängt vom Motortyp ab. Motoren die nicht kommutieren, erzeugen für sich keine EMV. Erst die Kombination Steuerung-Motor fällt dann darunter und zwar die Steuerung mit der typischen "Betriebsumgebung".

IP-Schutz hat nichts mit Konformität zu tun, sondern ist ein technisches Merkmal, welches ab der Schutzklasse IP1x anzugeben ist.

Zu klären wäre, ob der "nackte" Motor eine "unvollständige Maschine" darstellt. Das kann, muss aber nicht sein. Konformitätspflichtig wird er deshalb aber ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (8 März 2022)

Was macht ihr denn, wenn in eurem Betrieb solche Motoren in Maschinen verbaut werden und ihr vom Hersteller keine ausreichende Dokumentation und ggf. keine CE-Kennzeichnung bekommt? 
Laut MRL bzw. ProdSG ist der Hersteller verpflichtet, die Dokumentation der verbauten Komponenten auf Vollständigkeit zu prüfen, da der Hersteller letztendlich mit seiner CE-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL für alle verbauten Komponententen die Verantwortung übernimmt.


----------



## stevenn (8 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Was macht ihr denn, wenn in eurem Betrieb solche Motoren in Maschinen verbaut werden und ihr vom Hersteller keine ausreichende Dokumentation und ggf. keine CE-Kennzeichnung bekommt?


nachfordern, wenn es wesentliche Dokumentation ist. WEnn das Produkt eine CE-Kennzeichnung erfordert ebenfalls nachfordern.


Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Laut MRL bzw. ProdSG ist der Hersteller verpflichtet, die Dokumentation der verbauten Komponenten auf Vollständigkeit zu prüfen, da der Hersteller letztendlich mit seiner CE-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL für alle verbauten Komponententen die Verantwortung übernimmt.


das stimmt so nicht. er übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung für die CE-gekennzeichneten Komponenten, welche zugekauft wurden und eingebaut sind. für die gesamte Anlage übernimmt er die Verantwortung. hierfür muss er die technischen Unterlagen erstellen.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (8 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht. er übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung für die CE-gekennzeichneten Komponenten, welche zugekauft wurden und eingebaut sind. für die gesamte Anlage übernimmt er die Verantwortung. hierfür muss er die technischen Unterlagen erstellen.


Danke für deine Antwort. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dem Artikel Glauben schenken soll, aber hier steht es so: 

*3. Ist der Hersteller bei Kunden-Beistellungen bzw. Zubehörteilen für deren Dokumentation und CE-Konformität verantwortlich? *
_
Zunächst sind die Lieferanten von beigestellten Zubehör- oder Peripheriegeräten (z. B. Schaltschrank) für die Dokumentation und CE-Konformität dieser Maschinenteile verantwortlich. 

Soweit der Maschinenhersteller Zubehörteile in die EU einführt und dort verbaut bzw. Kunden verkauft, trägt er die Verantwortung für die ordnungsgemäße CE-Kennzeichnung und das Vorliegen der EU-Konformitätserklärung.

Nach erfolgtem Einbau der Zulieferteile, ist der Hersteller seinerseits selbst für die EU-Gesamtkonformität und CE-Kennzeichnung seiner Maschine inklusive der darin verbauten Zubehörteile und sonstigen Lieferantenprodukte verantwortlich. Er ist verpflichtet, die Übereinstimmung der verbundenen Teile mit der Gesamtmaschine und den grundlegenden Sicherheitsvorschriften der EU-Richtlinien zu prüfen. Dazu hat er eine allumfassende  EU-Konformitätserklärung nebst CE-Kennzeichnung für die Gesamtmaschine zu erstellen. _

Quelle: https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/p...u-richtlinien-maschinenrichtlinie_162511.html


----------



## stevenn (8 März 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dem Artikel Glauben schenken soll, aber hier steht es so:


ich habe nichts gegenteiliges geschrieben. hinweise siehe unten


Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> *3. Ist der Hersteller bei Kunden-Beistellungen bzw. Zubehörteilen für deren Dokumentation und CE-Konformität verantwortlich? *
> 
> _Zunächst sind die Lieferanten von beigestellten Zubehör- oder Peripheriegeräten (z. B. Schaltschrank) für die Dokumentation und CE-Konformität dieser Maschinenteile verantwortlich. _


so habe ich es geschrieben


Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> _Soweit der Maschinenhersteller Zubehörteile in die EU einführt und dort verbaut bzw. Kunden verkauft, trägt er die Verantwortung für die ordnungsgemäße CE-Kennzeichnung und das Vorliegen der EU-Konformitätserklärung._


hier geht es um den Einführer, der dann natürlich für die CE-Konformität verantwortlich ist, weil er als Einführer dann "Hersteller" nach MRL ist


Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> _Nach erfolgtem Einbau der Zulieferteile, ist der Hersteller seinerseits selbst für die EU-Gesamtkonformität und CE-Kennzeichnung seiner Maschine inklusive der darin verbauten Zubehörteile und sonstigen Lieferantenprodukte verantwortlich. Er ist verpflichtet, die Übereinstimmung der verbundenen Teile mit der Gesamtmaschine und den grundlegenden Sicherheitsvorschriften der EU-Richtlinien zu prüfen. Dazu hat er eine allumfassende  EU-Konformitätserklärung nebst CE-Kennzeichnung für die Gesamtmaschine zu erstellen. _
> 
> Quelle: https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/p...u-richtlinien-maschinenrichtlinie_162511.html


hier geht es um den Einführer, der dann natürlich für die CE-Konformität verantwortlich ist, weil er als Einführer dann "Hersteller" nach MRL ist


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (8 März 2022)

Bevor hier weiter zum Thema mehr oder weniger gerätselt wird, wäre meine Empfehlung, die das Thema behandelnde Unterlage des ZVEI zu lesen. Google findet diese:
*ZVEI-Schrift: Europäische Vorschriften zum Inverkehrbringen von Kleinspannungsmotoren*


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (5 August 2022)

Das Problem ist im Kern einfach, im Detail jedoch etwas "tricky".
Um auf die ZVEI-Schrift zu kommen. Diese (er-)klärt es leider nicht ausreichend.

Grundsätzlich fällt ein Motor unter die Niederspannungsrichtlinie, sobald vom Hersteller 50 V AC/75 V DC Betriebsspannung erlaubt sind.
Dann kommt aber schon die nächste Frage: Ist ein passiver Klein-Motor (betrieben in einem Sekundärkreis) ein Produkt, oder eine Komponente.
Ist er ein Produkt, muss er ein CE-Zeichen und eine Konformitätserklärung haben. Ist er eine Komponente, dann beides nicht (die Vorgaben der Richtlinie muss er aber trotzdem erfüllen, es ist aber nicht deklariert, sondern (sollte) in den technischen Daten stehen).
In der ZVEI-Schrift wird er als Produkt erklärt. Viele Hersteller sehen solche sekundärspannungsgespeiste Motoren jedoch als Komponente.

Fällt der Motor unter die N RL, ist die anzuwendende Produktnorm die EN 60034-1. Wie immer, verwenden manche Hersteller auch andere Normen, z.B. die EN 60335-1, weil darin auch Motoren "vorkommen". 
Ein passiver Motor der nicht kommutiert (das macht dann die Motorsteuerung), fällt nicht unter die EMV-Richtlinie. Das steht explizit in der EN 60034-1. 
Unter die EMV-RL fällt in der Regel allerdings ein angebrachter Encoder, da dieser elektronische Schaltungen enthält. Gehört der Encoder zum Motor (und ist kein eigenständiges Produkt mit eigenem Typenschild mit CE drauf) steht dann in der Konformität des Motor die EMV-RL (für den Encoder).

Bei Schrittmotoren wird es allerdings "grausam". Die auf dem Typenschild angegebene Bemessungsspannung von wenigen Volt ist nämlich falsch.
Sie benennt nämlich die Spannung im "nicht-Betriebszustand" und nicht entfernt die Pulsspannungshöhe der Pulsweitenansteuerung im Betrieb. Diese ist in der Regel um viele Dimensionen höher. Aber nach dieser Spitzenspannung der Pulse ist die Isolation und auch die Anwendung der N-RL zu bemessen. Es kann also sehr wohl sein, dass auf einem Motor 10 V DC stehen, die Pulsspitzenspannung aber 150 V beträgt, der Motor also unter die N RL fällt! Warum sich dieser Unsinn über viele Jahre so eingebürgert hat, ist mir ein Rätsel, aber er ist immer noch aktuell.

Deshalb gilt: Die maximal (vom Motorhersteller) zugelassene Betriebsspannung des Controllers ist die wirkliche Bemessungsspannung des Schrittmotors, nach der dieser zu isolieren und zu deklarieren ist. Manche Hersteller geben diese ganz wichtige Spannung inzwischen im Datenblatt an.

Warum ist die Isolation auch bei SELV-Betrieb wichtig. Alle Sicherheits-Produktnormen fordern für Schutzklasse II (auch für SELV- und PELV-Kreise, heißt Betrieb mit sicherer Kleinspannung) Basisisolation zur Umgebung (beim Motor zwischen Wicklungen und Gehäuse). Ist dies für die höchste anliegende Spannung erfüllt, lässt sich darauf basierend sauber das gesamte Isolationssystem definieren und qualifizieren. 
Anm.: Beim Betrieb mit sicherer Kleinspannung wird davon ab und zu abgewichen, weil keine Berührungsgefahr besteht. Doch hat man dann gegen den "Stand der Technik" verstoßen.

Man beachte, dass das laut Produktnorm (und damit in aller Regel) nur basisisolierte Metallgehäuse des Motors beim Betrieb über dem Grenzwert für sichere Kleinspannung (die ist wieder etwas von der angewandten Norm abhängig und in der Motornorm nicht für den Einsatz in Maschinen im Bereich Kleingewerbe und Haushalt , nämlich viel zu hoch angegeben) berührt werden darf.

Wer darüber mit mir fachlich diskutieren möchte, kann mich anmailen: fth_whk@nefkom.net


----------



## ostermann (5 August 2022)

Warum bei Schrittmotoren als Nennspannung eine deutlich niedrigere Spannung als die Betriebsspannung angegeben wird, ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Das kommt noch aus der Zeit, wo Schrittmotoren mit Konstantspannung (ohne Stromregelung) betrieben wurden. Damals waren Wicklungen mit 12V oder 5V gängig, diese Spannung wurde abwechselnd an die Wicklungen angelegt. Heute werden Schrittmotoren fast ausschließlich mit Konstrantstrom angesteuert, dementsprechend wird auf dem Typenschild oft nur noch Nennstrom und Wicklungswiderstand angegeben. Die Nennspannung steht höchstens im Datenblatt, falls es denn eins gibt.

Welche Betriebsspannungen vom Hersteller vorgesehen sind, kann man z.B. an den Kennlinien erkennen. Da wird ja angegeben, bei welcher/welchen Spannung(en) die Kennlinie aufgezeichnet wurden. 150V verwendet man höchstens für Motoren mit 86mm Flanschmaß oder mit geeigneten Steckberbindern bei 56/60mm Motoren. Alles was noch kleiner ist ist nur für Schutzkleinspannung vorgesehen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (6 August 2022)

Stimmt, es gibt positive Beispiele, vor allem von Herstellern aus Deutschland.
Schrittmotoren werden aber in erheblichem Umfang importiert.
Ich berate derzeit einen Importeur und Distributor mit einem großen Sortiment an Schrittmotoren bezüglich Konformität und stelle fest, dass das in der Praxis anders aussieht. Viele Schrittmotoren werden über 60 V (dann nicht mehr sichere Kleinspannung), bis 80 V (dann Niederspannungs-RL) und deutlich über 100 V betrieben. Die Infos in den Datenblättern sind dazu oft rudimentär, um es freundlich auszudrücken.
Auf Amazon kann man es auch deutlich feststellen, wenn man den Inhalt der (sogenannten) Datenblätter zur riesigen Anzahl an Motoren ansieht.


----------



## Twirl (6 August 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> hier geht es um den Einführer, der dann natürlich für die CE-Konformität verantwortlich ist, weil er als Einführer dann "Hersteller" nach MRL ist


Wie ist die Definition von „Einführer“?
Wir haben eventuell demnächst einen Auftrag bei dem wir eine Maschine bzw. das Konzept aus dem nicht EU-Raum zukaufen und in unsere Anlage integrieren. Es kann sein, dass wir aus diversen Gründen die Verschiffung diverser Teile übernehmen und die Anlage hier in Deutschland fertigen und aufbauen lassen.

Zum Thema selbst. 
Wie sieht es bei Motoren aus bei denen die Nennspannung >1kV ist. 
Hab dazu mal gehört, dass die immer unter die MRL fallen. 
Ist das korrekt so?


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (6 August 2022)

Hallo,

„Einführer“ ist nicht die richtige Bezeichnung. Regulatorisch geht es um den „Inverkehrbringer“ und dessen Inverkehrbringung.
Bei Import ist das in aller Regel der Importeur.

Verantwortlich ist er nicht für die Konformität, das bleibt der Hersteller. Aber er hat erhebliche, fachliche Prüf- und bezüglich der Belegdokumente Archivierpflichten (also alle Prüfprotokolle), da er für die Aufsichtsbehörden der Ansprechpartner in der EU ist und im Zweifelsfall zahlen müsste (er kann dann versuchen, das vom wirklichen Hersteller zu bekommen). Die Unterlagen unbedingt zu Beginn vehement vollständig anfordern und sichten. Ich habe es sehr selten erlebt, das es nach dem Kauf gelungen wäre, bei einer Behördenanfrage die nötigen Unterlagen von einem EU-ausländischen Hersteller zu bekommen.

Die Pflichten der verschiedenen Akteure in der Handelskette lassen sich in jeder Richtlinie gut nachlesen, was man unbedingt machen sollte.

Für Motoren über 1 kV kenne ich mich nicht aus, da diese Spannung nicht mehr unter die Niederspannungs-RL fällt. Anforderungen auch für diesen Spanungsbereich sind allerdings in der LVD-Motorennorm EN 60034-1 beschrieben.

Die ZVEI-Schrift, allerdings für Kleinmotoren, sagt:
ZVEI-Position Kleinspannungsmotoren 21.07.2016 : Motoren sind grundsätzlich keine Maschinen, da sie als Komponenten die Maschinendefinition der Richtlinie nicht erfüllen.
Dazu eventuell bei:
Forum CE-Kennzeichnung. Fragen und Antworten zur CE-Kennzeichnung Risikobeurteilung, CE-Koordinator, CE-Beauftragter und Gefahrenanalysen (ce-kennzeichnung-seminare.de)
nachsehen oder Nachfragen.


----------

